

My simplistic view on bitcoins, a revenge of the nerds - jelleprins
https://medium.com/adventures-in-consumer-technology/ddfb822278c3

======
jjaredsimpson
Is arithmetic difficult?

> About 0,000001% of the world population is currently interested in bitcoins.

This is about 70 people. So author can't even be bother to make up a better
number.

> Getting a bitcoin into your virtual wallet, which looks like
> “1PKkR3aXmSGNwwwqJu5ph4UcY1xaesumjr” is actually pretty complex. It’s not
> user-friendly at all.

coinbase.com is easy.

> If we want 0,1% of the world (700 million people)

More bad math.

